# Vitals Nug Shots



## vitalsine (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey all, going to be doing a lot more cannabis photography. Making it a point to do a set of photos for all the nugs I get/grow. Let's get started!


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 23, 2020)

Strain: LA Kush Cake
Breeder: Seed Junky
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## go go kid (Sep 23, 2020)

sexxy


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 23, 2020)

Strain: Suckles
Breeder: Exotic Genetix
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 23, 2020)

Strain: Whipped Cherries
Breeder: Exotic Genetix
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 23, 2020)

Strain: Bonkers
Breeder: Exotic Genetix
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## go go kid (Sep 26, 2020)

do you use a cloud dome or controled enviroment as i like to say??


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 29, 2020)

go go kid said:


> do you use a cloud dome or controled enviroment as i like to say??


For the photos? I just use a pair of helping hands and put it inside this thing I have for product photography. If you're referring to the growing process I can't really comment in-depth, I have limited knowledge of his setup lol.


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

the cloud dome is as it sounds, its an opaque plastic dome with a hole in the top and a clamp for putting your camera on. i put my product in it and take pix that way, 
i have to photo crystals and gemstones so lots of shiney surfaces, a real nightmare if i use direct light, hense the dome
im loving your phatography though, just want to grab a nug and smoke it after admiring it for a few hours.


----------



## vitalsine (Sep 29, 2020)

go go kid said:


> the cloud dome is as it sounds, its an opaque plastic dome with a hole in the top and a clamp for putting your camera on. i put my product in it and take pix that way,
> i have to photo crystals and gemstones so lots of shiney surfaces, a real nightmare if i use direct light, hense the dome
> im loving your phatography though, just want to grab a nug and smoke it after admiring it for a few hours.


Thanks man! I will have to look into the dome. I have a box I use, just a cheap thing off Amazon. It's missing one side, so I can take photos that way, or it has a hole in the top I can use. It's got a couple LED strips in it as well for lighting. I could see how this would screw up taking photos of gemstones haha. I am a bit of a collector myself, never done any photos of them though. Maybe I'll give that a whirl sometime. My favorite stone to carry on me is Tiger Eye. I've got some nice opals, moonstone, moldavite etc as well. Love hitting the gem show every year, COVID cancelled that real quick this year though.


----------



## go go kid (Sep 29, 2020)

i dont think you need worry m8, those pix a pro quality. thats why i was asking about wot you used.


----------



## vitalsine (Oct 12, 2020)

Strain: Donny Burger
Breeder: Skunk House Genetics
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## vitalsine (Oct 12, 2020)

Strain: Michigan Mouth
Breeder: Thug Pug
Cultivator: Todays Healthcare


----------



## JimPanse117 (Oct 17, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Strain: LA Kush Cake
> Breeder: Seed Junky
> Cultivator: Todays Healthcare
> 
> View attachment 4692244View attachment 4692245View attachment 4692246View attachment 4692247View attachment 4692248View attachment 4692249View attachment 4692250


Nice jammy


----------



## AKTG (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow , the bud looks incredible! I can't wait to pop my red Runtz seeds from exotic genetix and rainbow chip s1.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 25, 2020)

Awesome pictures, looks amazing .


----------



## KillaKane (Dec 14, 2020)

vitalsine said:


> Strain: LA Kush Cake
> Breeder: Seed Junky
> Cultivator: Todays Healthcare
> 
> View attachment 4692244View attachment 4692245View attachment 4692246View attachment 4692247View attachment 4692248View attachment 4692249View attachment 4692250


Amazing!!


----------



## BeansfromtheGods (Nov 2, 2022)

vitalsine said:


> Strain: Michigan Mouth
> Breeder: Thug Pug
> Cultivator: Todays Healthcare
> 
> View attachment 4711560View attachment 4711561View attachment 4711562View attachment 4711563View attachment 4711564View attachment 4711565


The hairs and white gloss from the trichromes stand out to me on this, beautiful work. What camera do you shoot with?


----------

